# Announcing V1.50 of SIPS



## Big Bob (May 24, 2007)

You can download the V1.5 SIPS package in either .rar or .zip format here: 
http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

I had intended to hold off releasing V1.5 of SIPS until Nils had completed the updating of his VXF script (since when he completes that you will be able to run both scripts together). However, Nils informs me that his workload has become very heavy again and he had to set aside the VXF update for a while. On the assumption that some of you might benefit from the new SIPS features (apart from the VXF interface code), Nils asked me not to hold up the release of SIPS any longer.

I should also mention that there is some possibility that when Nils does finish the VXF upgrade, it might necessitate a few minor changes to SIPS. The probability of this is rather low since we have already successfully integrated V1.5 of SIPS with a prototype of the new VXF, but, we can't be sure that we didn't overlook something.

Rather than describe some of the new features of V1.5, I'm just going to attach (paste) the 'What's New In V1.5' page from the User's Guide to this post.

God Bless,

Bob

*What's New In V1.5* (From the V1.5 SIPS User's Guide)

First off, you’ll be glad to know that nothing has been done to damage the sound or musicality of either the Legato or Vibrato scripts. Moreover, your investment of time in crafting custom presets will not be lost. Rather, you will be able to easily transfer all your presets from V110 (or even V105/V1051) to V1.5 without the need to manually re-enter any of the parameters, including custom CC assignments and settings.

In V1.5, the Solo-Mode Logic (which is fundamental to the operation of the SIPS-Legato Script) has been completely redesigned. The new logic is much more efficient and easier to understand and maintain. And, by taking over many of the functions previously relegated to the buggy and sometimes unpredictable KSP callback triggering and sustain pedal logic, V1.5 will hopefully avoid many of the previously-observed anomalies. For example, V1.5 should be useable in any script slot (including slot 1) and should also exhibit a fairly uniform behavior between K2 versions (provided the version you are running supports all the necessary user interface elements). The old logic also required nearly double the polyphony actually needed because of muted notes that were used (to work-around some KSP quirks). The new Solo-Mode Logic doesn’t require such work-arounds and thus requires less polyphony and, more importantly, doesn’t pass on any muted notes to higher script slots.

Prior versions of the SLS offered two release modes; Knob Setting and Key-Up/BTime. In the Key-Up/BTime mode, the prior note (the one fading out during the crossfade) would begin its note-end release phase when the corresponding key was lifted or when the BTime setting expired. This latter dependence on BTime was an artifact of the old Solo-Mode Logic rather than an intended ‘feature’. With V1.5, the new logic eliminates BTime’s involvement. Now the two modes simply begin the release phase when the Knob Setting percentage of XTime has been reached (in the Knob Setting mode) or, when you lift the corresponding key (in the Key-Lift mode). This latter mode is now independent of the BTime setting (as it should have been all along).

Assigning a MIDI CC to control various SIPS parameters has been made easier and more flexible. Instead of an Edit box where you dial in the CC# that you want (with 0 meaning none and -1 meaning the Pitch Wheel), V1.5 provides a drop-down menu of controllers for you to select. These menu choices are annotated with their customary MIDI associations (per the MMA). In addition, there is a ‘learn’ feature for when you aren’t sure which CC# is controlled by some physical slider or knob on your keyboard. Once a CC is assigned to control a parameter in one of the SIPS scripts, prior versions would block further propagation of such assigned CCs. V1.5 no longer blocks assigned CCs so you can now assign a single CC to control multiple parameters if you wish (even parameters in two or more separate scripts). V1.5 of the SVS has improved upon the way you control the overall Vibrato Amount. There is now a MIDI-controllable Knob for setting Vibrato Amount as well as a new drop-down Menu that allows you to select Knob Only, Envelope Only, or Both.

Finally, V1.5 uses the new ISCS (Inter-Script Communication System) module for more efficient data and message transfers between scripts including preset import/export. Using the ISCS also paves the way for allowing SIPS to be more easily chained with other scripts in the future. Initially, V1.5 includes the code needed to allow SIPS to be chained with the VXF (Nils Liberg’s Velocity Crossfade Script). However, the ISCS is a generalized module that should eventually allow SIPS to be used with other scripts as well (as soon as the authors involved get together to work out the details).

I encourage you to re-read this entire User’s Guide in order to get the most from V1.5. There have been many small, and sometimes subtle changes made to this manual to bring it current. As a minimum, you should carefully read ‘An Introduction To SIPS’ starting on page 5. If you want to get the most musical results from SIPS, reading and understanding all the material presented in this User’s Guide is essential.

( End of User's Guide Page )


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 24, 2007)

Big Bob,

Thanks so much for this major update. You're the man!

Will try it out soon.

Best,

Mr. A.


----------



## rJames (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Bob. Best of health to you.


----------



## Thonex (May 24, 2007)

Awesome Bob!!!! 

Will this work with K2.1? Or do we need K2.2 for this upgrade?

Thanks again Bob... we're so lucky to have you!!!

Cheers,

T


----------



## VonRichter (May 24, 2007)

Rad. Awesome work dude!


----------



## Big Bob (May 24, 2007)

Thonex @ Thu May 24 said:


> Awesome Bob!!!!
> 
> Will this work with K2.1? Or do we need K2.2 for this upgrade?
> 
> ...



Hi Andrew,

I think it will work OK with K2.1 but I don't have K2.1 to test with. I don't think I used any UI component not available in K2.1 and, generally, the new logic should be more tolerable of version differences than V110 was. Why don't you try it and let us know how it works out (I don't think it can hurt anything to try it :wink: ).

God Bless,

Bob

BTW Ron, I know you are interested in the release trigger thing. I considered including this feature to V1.5 but, since V1.5 will work in tandem with Nils' VXF script (when he gets it done) and, the VXF already provides for release sample triggering, I decided to leave it out. Once the VXF is done, you will be able to use its release trigger facility with SIPS.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 24, 2007)

Thank you so much Bob!

God bless


----------



## rJames (May 28, 2007)

I have some time for experimenting, so downloaded SIPS 1.5.

I've been using 1.05 and it has been working fine. The 1.5 vibrato works.

I loaded the script into a solo trumpet keywswitch. Voices are being used but no sound comes out. Bypass the script and it plays again.

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Doesn't it work just like 1.05? Just plug and go?

Do I need to set something after I set low and high key? I've chosen both trumpet presets and neither of them allow any sound to emerge.


----------



## Big Bob (May 28, 2007)

HI Ron,


> Doesn't it work just like 1.05? Just plug and go?



Yes, it should just more or less work like 1.05 (although perhaps more like 1.10 since that was more recent). However, I can't imagine why you wouldn't get any sound even though it seems to be using voices. In fact, prior versions of the SLS used to generate some muted 'parent' notes that would register in the voice count but not sound. However, V1.5 no longer uses such 'carrier' notes so if anything shows in the voice count you should hear it.

What version of K2 are you using? Are you running standalone? Can you make up a simple instrument using one of the K2 library instruments and then can you make it exhibit this problem when running standalone? If so, then I can try to duplicate the problem here. Please keep me posted as to what you discover.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## rJames (May 28, 2007)

I am going to try standalone now.

But here's some funny behavior.

I have Logic set up with 10 or so Kontakt 2.2.005 instances. This script is being used in my main brass instance. It also has the entire brass section.

This trumpet is using channel 12 (by chance) If I play the Fr horns on channel 1 or any other instrument in this Kontakt instance, (and then go back to channel 12) the trumpets will play short notes for a while (until the capacitor discharges) (this is a sustain patch)


----------



## rJames (May 28, 2007)

same behavior in stand alone.

I'm going to restart my computer to make sure it isn't something interfering


----------



## sbkp (May 28, 2007)

Geez, Ron... You're such a troublemaker....

- Stefan


----------



## rJames (May 28, 2007)

I've only tried standalone after restart.

Same thing. Additionally, the voice count is going through the roof.

Without the script I play a series of eight notes. Polyphony rises to 12 voices and doesn't rise further.

Same rhythm with SIPS rises to above 30 voices.


----------



## Big Bob (May 28, 2007)

My oh my!

Sounds very weird indeed! Are you using any other scripts besides the SLS and SVS?

Since your setup is so elaborate, if this is a SIPS problem, I hope you can produce it with a much simpler setup that I'll be able to repro here. Keep me posted Ron.

Bob


----------



## rJames (May 28, 2007)

I know, my next post will have to be, "Bob, don't worry about it" 

As a programmer of sorts myself (music on the computer) I know how a problem can get under your skin.

Please, don't sweat it Bob. I'm just reporting...


----------



## rJames (May 28, 2007)

It exhibits the same behavior in standalone.

I'm on a Mac Dual 2g G5 with 5G ram.

Open Kontakt. Load any instrument. Play notes...works fine. Load SIPS. Kontakt might garble a couple of times (very short notes) then nothing on any keystroke.

I notice that the Kontakt keyboard graphic shows the key that I touch bounce on playing the note as well as on release.

Maybe it is substituting the release tail for the main note. Hence..nothing or a few garbles.

Tried with clarinet and trumpet. Keyswitch and single articulations.


----------



## Big Bob (May 28, 2007)

Hey Ron,

Sounds like a mess! V1.5 hasn't had a really thorough shakedown, especially by others, but, I'm sure I would have noticed something this gross!

When you say 'load any instrument' do you mean that? For example can you load an instrument with only one group like the 60s Organ? Also, you didn't answer my question about using any other scripts. Since you mention release samples does this mean the instruments you are using are setup with release group triggering in K2? If so, does the problem go away if you delete the release groups (or at least disable them)? As I already mentioned in an earlier post, V1.5 is not designed to handle release groups by itself. It should however handle them OK when SIPS is combined with the 'soon to be released' VXF. But, for now, they could be gumming up the works.

I think I'm going to download SIPS from Nils' site before I start trying to repro this. Maybe something happened when the packages were assembled. 

Has anyone else tried V1.5, especially someone running it on a PC? It's about time for me to quit for the day but I'll check back in tomorrow morning to see what else is reported.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## rJames (May 28, 2007)

Sorry, Bob. I forgot about your script question.

No other scripts. But you have nailed it. The problem is with release groups.

60s organ worked. Trumpets worked when I deleted release group.

Problem isolated.

Sorry, not up on this enough to know that there is another script for the release tails.

I read the docs and your mention of Key-up, B-TIme and all that had me thinking that it handled the release tails as it used to.


----------



## IvanP (May 28, 2007)

Bob, you just ROCK!!


----------



## NOX (May 29, 2007)

Sir,

I have been using your legato tool for the last year
on EWQLSO samples (without release trails).

I have this to say: THIS IS AN AWESOME AND AMAZING SRIPT.
The musicality is outstanding, the flexibility makes it a 
pleasure to use and you end up playing that flute or
that violin endlessly.

I have not used this update yet (1.50) since i'm at work,
but i am impatient to get back home.

What can i say... Thank you Big Bob ?
I'd much rather buy you a Grand Cru Burgundy !
o-[][]-o 

Big Bob, Thank you so much for this great tool

nox


----------



## Big Bob (May 29, 2007)

Oh shucks! :oops: :oops: :oops: :oops: 
You guys are going to make me blush

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Hardy Heern (May 29, 2007)

Dear Bob,

Thank you so much for this and also thanks to Nils too. 

I echo what all the others have said especially regarding your skills, generosity and _our _good fortune that we have you here.

I'm just about to start building my DAW and have Gold XP now so am very excited to be able to try it soon. I have read and heard so many good things about this script.

Again....many thanks.

Keep well

Frank


----------



## Dynamitec (May 29, 2007)

I just can second the last post! Thank you Bob for all your contributions! Without your work - i'm sure - none of us KSP scripters couldn't push Kontakt that far beyond its limitations!

:D Thank you!


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 29, 2007)

Big Bob @ Tue May 29 said:


> Oh shucks! :oops: :oops: :oops: :oops:
> You guys are going to make me blush
> 
> God Bless,
> ...



Well, you better get use to it. :wink: 

Thanks so much Bob once again. SIPS is actually better than i first thought it was. :D 

SIPS will have such a profound impact on my templates, if i can finish the darn thing. :lol:

A BIG thank you to Neil as well!


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: V1.50 of SIPS crashing on Kontakt 2.1.1?*



sfball @ Sun Jun 03 said:


> Hi Big Bob,
> 
> I'm new to SIPS and was eager to try out V1.50, but the Vibrato script seems to crash Kontakt 2.1.1 on Win XP. I can load up the Legato script just fine (slot 2), but the Vibrato script (slot 3) makes K2 hang until I have to force-quit it.
> 
> ...



Hi sfb,

I'm sorry but I forgot that the 'on ui_update' callback type wasn't introduced until K2.2. And, since I used it for the SVS to deal with some 'auto-import' problems associated with the revised SVS control panel layout, I guess you won't be able to use the SVS with K2.1 (at least not as it is).

I know that a lot of you are still running K2.1 but, unfortunately, I no longer have K2.1 running on my computer so I missed this problem entirely. So, when I get some time, I'll review this area and see if I can devise a work-around to allow the SVS to be used with K2.1. If I can work something out, I'll post the info. 

God Bless,

Bob


BTW You should be able to put the SLS in slot 1 if you like (since V1.50 should theoretically be immune to the infamous slot 1 problem :wink: ).


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 4, 2007)

*I'm preparing a V1.51 update of SIPS that should run on K2.1*. I hope to get this update to Nils by the end of the day but I don't know how long it will take him to put it up on the web page, so watch for it.

I would also appreciate it if someone who is running K2.1, and is somewhat familiar with using SIPS, would take the time to try V1.51 to make sure that it runs properly with K2.1 (as I said earlier, I only have K2.2 to test with).

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## sfball (Jun 4, 2007)

WOW! Bob you are the MAN. I'm completely floored. If only NI had your turnaround time, then all my problems with K2.2 would be solved too!

I had just found SIPS V1.10 and started playing with it today. I'm already amazed by it and can't wait to see what V1.5 is like. Your thorough documentation is second-to-none.

Thank you Big Bob! I'll be awaiting the update with bated breath...   

- sfb


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 4, 2007)

I've completed the V1.51 update and sent the package to Nils. But, give him a little time to get it up on his site because I know he's quite busy here of late.

I hope this ròÒŒ   Z$¢ÒŒ   Z$£ÒŒ   Z$¤ÒŒ   Z$¥ÒŒ   Z$¦ÒŒ   Z$§ÒŒ   Z$¨ÒŒ   Z$©Ò


----------



## Leon Willett (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Bob -- I use your scripts and they are amazing... SINCERELY THANKS!!


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 6, 2007)

Again, thanks to everyone for all your very kind remarks. And, I see that Nils has V1.5.1 up on his website now so you can download and try it with K2.1. Please let me know if it works or not.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## sfball (Jun 6, 2007)

Big Bob @ Wed Jun 06 said:


> Again, thanks to everyone for all your very kind remarks. And, I see that Nils has V1.5.1 up on his website now so you can download and try it with K2.1. Please let me know if it works or not.
> 
> God Bless,
> 
> Bob



Thanks once again Bob & Nils!

The new version loads in K2.1 perfectly. I just began putting the scripts on instruments and have had no crashes whatsoever. 

One glitch I just noticed. On a EWQLSO Gold 11 Violins sus instrument, V1.5.1 SLS (SVS bypassed) seems to trigger the release sample rather than play normally. I just tried V1.10 and it plays correctly. I haven't tried it on any other EW instruments yet. Do you know what might be happening?
Thanks Bob!

-sfb


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 7, 2007)

> One glitch I just noticed. On a EWQLSO Gold 11 Violins sus instrument, V1.5.1 SLS (SVS bypassed) seems to trigger the release sample rather than play normally. I just tried V1.10 and it plays correctly. I haven't tried it on any other EW instruments yet. Do you know what might be happening?
> Thanks Bob!
> 
> -sfb



Neither V110 nor V150 of SIPS are desgined to handle release samples directly. However, V150 and V110 have quite different logic and thus they may 'mis-handle' release samples differently. When doing the update to V150 I considered adding support for release samples but decided against it since V150 will be useable with Nils Liberg's VXF Script (Velocity Crossfade Script) when he gets the update finished. Since the VXF script provides support for release sample triggering, I felt that combining the two scripts would be the best way to handle release samples (rather than to duplicate a lot of code and then just optionally disable it when the VXF script is present).

At the time that decision was made, we thought the VXF update would be completed shortly after the SIPS update but, unfortunately, Nils has gotten very busy and the VXF update has been delayed for a while. So, in the meantime, to use SIPS with the EWQLSO (or any other instruments that employ release samples) you will need to edit these instruments by deleting (or at least disabling) the release groups. Or, if you are satisfied with the way V110 'mis-handles' release groups, you may want to stay with V110 until Nils releases the VXF update.

God Bless,

Bob

PS I am glad to hear however that V151 now compiles OK with K2.1, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## midphase (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Bob....your contributions are highly valued! You should be working for NI!


----------



## sfball (Jun 9, 2007)

Big Bob @ Thu Jun 07 said:


> Neither V110 nor V150 of SIPS are desgined to handle release samples directly. However, V150 and V110 have quite different logic and thus they may 'mis-handle' release samples differently. When doing the update to V150 I considered adding support for release samples but decided against it since V150 will be useable with Nils Liberg's VXF Script (Velocity Crossfade Script) when he gets the update finished. Since the VXF script provides support for release sample triggering, I felt that combining the two scripts would be the best way to handle release samples (rather than to duplicate a lot of code and then just optionally disable it when the VXF script is present).
> 
> At the time that decision was made, we thought the VXF update would be completed shortly after the SIPS update but, unfortunately, Nils has gotten very busy and the VXF update has been delayed for a while. So, in the meantime, to use SIPS with the EWQLSO (or any other instruments that employ release samples) you will need to edit these instruments by deleting (or at least disabling) the release groups. Or, if you are satisfied with the way V110 'mis-handles' release groups, you may want to stay with V110 until Nils releases the VXF update.
> 
> ...



Hi Bob,

Thanks for the detailed explanation! I deleted the release samples & group and SIPS is functioning flawlessly. I'll keep an eye out for Nils's VXF script as well.

So far the results have been nothing short of astounding! I'll let you know if I come across any other issues, since it must be tough being a QA team of one. 
Thanks again, Bob! Your scripts are a treasure.

- sfb


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 9, 2007)

> So far the results have been nothing short of astounding! I'll let you know if I come across any other issues, since it must be tough being a QA team of one.
> Thanks again, Bob! Your scripts are a treasure.
> 
> - sfb



Oh it's not too 'tough' with nice 'customers' like you :wink: , thanks again for the kind comments :D and I'm also glad to hear that V151 is now running OK with K2.1.

You have a nice day my friend,

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## zaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Bob-
I'm putting the Vibrato SIPS on a string patch and I find myself wishing there was a CC Range option for the Vibrato amount as well as the depth and speed. Or that the knob would work like the depth knob seems to, where you set it at the minimum and then your controller data adds to that. I am using aftertouch on my keyboard and it is going to the depth and vib amt simultaneously. But after the first time I use the pressure, the vib amt snaps back all the way to zero and so its range becomes much larger and my key pressure ends up more like an on-off message, if that makes any sense. Perhaps I'm going about this the wrong way? I just want to have the vibrato have as much playability on the aftertouch channel as possible. I figure I'll additionally assign a cc to rate for drawing in variations on the sequencer track later, but at least the amount of vibrato would be played in expressively.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 11, 2007)

zaster @ Mon Jun 11 said:


> Hi Bob-
> I'm putting the Vibrato SIPS on a string patch and I find myself wishing there was a CC Range option for the Vibrato amount as well as the depth and speed. Or that the knob would work like the depth knob seems to, where you set it at the minimum and then your controller data adds to that. I am using aftertouch on my keyboard and it is going to the depth and vib amt simultaneously. But after the first time I use the pressure, the vib amt snaps back all the way to zero and so its range becomes much larger and my key pressure ends up more like an on-off message, if that makes any sense. Perhaps I'm going about this the wrong way? I just want to have the vibrato have as much playability on the aftertouch channel as possible. I figure I'll additionally assign a cc to rate for drawing in variations on the sequencer track later, but at least the amount of vibrato would be played in expressively.



I can see where it might be useful to have something equivalent to a MIDI 'add-on' type of control for vibrato amount so, I'll take a look at what might be involved to add such a feature. But, as you can easily see, panel space is quite tight and adding another range edit box might be difficult. 

Perhaps the easiest way to do it would be to add a 4th mode to the Vibrato Control Menu. The current choices are 'Vib-Amt Only', 'Envelope Only', and 'Vib-Amt + Env'. To this we might add something like 'Knob + CC'. In this mode, the knob could be used to set the minimum amount and the assigned CC would then control the remaining range up to 100%. For example, if the knob was set to 25% then as the assigned CC swings from 0 to 127, the Vib-Amt would swing from 25% to 100%.

Let me know if you think something like this might solve your problem?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 12, 2007)

> But please- if you think I'm doing something foolish in terms of missed potentials for expression here or misunderstanding the difference between depth and amount, please let me know! Thanks as always!



Hey, whatever works for you musically is more important than theory. That being said, it's often easier to produce good musical results when we understand the theory of what the controls do.

The vibrato effect has two main components, pitch modulation and volume modulation. These modulations of course have a frequency and intensity. *Depth* controls only the volume modulation intensity (tremolo), *Width* controls only the pitch modulation intensity. Once these two are set relative to each other, the *Vib-Amt *knob (and/or the Envelope) controls the intensity of both the pitch and volume modulation in such a way that the relative amounts of each remain unchanged, ie both are moved up or down in tandem. If you use the *Vib-Amt Only* setting of the Vibrato Control Menu, and you assign a MIDI CC, as the CC swings from 0 to 127 (min to max), the *Vib-Amt *knob will swing from 0 to 100% of the mixed amount set by *Width* and *Depth*.

What I was proposing to do was to change this slightly so that instead of the CC always swinging the *Vib-Amt* knob from 0% to 100%, with the CC at minimum, you could set the *Vib-Amt *knob to any desired minimum value (from 0 to 100%), let's call this* Vib-Amt-0*. Then when you raised the CC from min to max the *Vib-Amt *would swing from *Vib-Amt-0* to 100%. This would then act similar to a MIDI 'add-on' control in that the full range of the CC would cover the area you are most interested in controlling.

After thinking about this a bit, I wouldn't really need to add a 4th mode, all I would need to add is the ability to use the knob to set a minimum for the CC. This would be more flexible than it is now and I don't see that we would lose anything since one of the choices for the CC minimum is 0%, the current mode of operation would then simply be a subset of the new scheme.

However, if you think you already have a 'workable' combination with things as they are, I'll just hold this idea for the next 'official' update :lol: .

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 12, 2007)

zaster @ Tue Jun 12 said:


> I see, Bob- I didn't realize that pitch was also affected by the amt knob. There's a lot to grasp about the Vibrato SIPS! I think it's a good idea to make the Vib Amt Knob able to be set at minimum like the depth knob upon CC control. But I can certaintly wait till the next release! And another item on my wishlist is to be able to assign aftertouch as well as these other CC numbers. The only way I've been able to do this has been to use aftertouch in my sequencer (DP) and have it convert the data to CC14 which is assigned to SIPS knobs.
> 
> By the way- I see one _has_ to use the SIPS legato just to be able to use the SIPS vibrato. Is there any way to disable the legato and retain the SIPSV functionality? (For example- if I have an instrument that already has its own legato and I just want to add Vibrato?)



Unfortunately, AT is 'one of the holes' in the KSP implementation (in spite of the fact that some K2 parameters can be modulated by AT). So I'm afraid you have to map it in your sequencer or other pre-K2 processor. SIPS cannot directly respond to AT because the KSP doesn't provide that MIDI data to the scripts.

As far as running the SVS without the Legato effect, you would have to use the Solo Mode of the SLS. When the SLS is in Solo Mode, the SVS will continue to function.

In Solo Mode, the SLS doesn't crossfade or bend overlapping notes as it does in Legato mode. If you play a monophonic line with gaps between the notes, the SLS will not add any effect at all to your playing. However, if you play overlapping notes, the 2nd note will just terminate the prior note so that the notes of the phrase will be tightly packed together (this is similar to the Solo Mode that is available with many sythesizers). Of course in Solo Mode, just as in Legato Mode, you can't play chords (SIPS is intended for Solo, monophonic instruments).

If you set the SLS Mode to 'SIPS OFF', you can then play chords but the SVS is also automatically disabled when you do this. BTW this is all explained thoroughly in the SIPS User's Guide. If you haven't read it through, I think you should. I know that everyone seems to have an aversion to reading manuals but, there is a lot of very useful information in it that will help you to get much more from SIPS than you will by trial and error.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## nadeama (Jun 28, 2007)

Bob,

I'm sorry that I'm so late in writing this (I've been rather busy), but I want to thank you so much for your scripts. SIPS, especially the legato script, as well as UltraTKT have really taken my mockups to a higher level. In some situations, I like using the SIPS legato better than the true legato instruments that come in some libraries that I own.

I'll try version 1.5 as soon as I have time. Right now I'm in the middle of an important project and don't want to mess with a good thing, but later in the summer I should have ample time to try out the new version.

BTW, I'm still using SIPS version 1.05. If you remember, I was having some problems with noise when some controls were not set to very specidfic values, and version 1.1 was making it impossible to set the values precisely enough. Nils never really got back to me on that (I'm sure he was just very busy), but it now seems that you continued SIPS development yourself after all. Anyway, when I get the time to test version 1.5, I'll let you know if I still have problems with noise. But I'm pretty sure it's a Kontakt bug anyway (I think you mentioned a possible CHANGE_TUNE function? - I'm not sure about the term, as I know nothing about Kontakt scripting).

But again, many thanks for your generous efforts.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 29, 2007)

> I'll try version 1.5 as soon as I have time. Right now I'm in the middle of an important project and don't want to mess with a good thing, but later in the summer I should have ample time to try out the new version.



Hey Martin,

Good to hear from you and I'm glad to hear that you're keeping busy. By all means let me know what you think about V1.51 when you get time to try it. It's actually a stepping stone version leading to V2 (one of these fine days I hope :wink: ).

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bob, I agree with you on the mutual exclusivity of Legato and UTKT - particularly when the x-fade script is ready for integration.

I think how it might be useful is for keyswitch instruments. Perhaps it can already be done... I haven't actually tried. Setting SIPS to bypass when CC# is >= 64 and setting UTKT to bypass when CC# is < 64 - or something to that effect. So when keyswitching from a sustain to a staccato, the controller could be flipped to get the needed technique. I don't know if this can be done with the current scripts or not though.


----------



## nadeama (Jun 29, 2007)

> BTW Martin. How about refreshing my memory on what parameters you thought didn't have enough resolution in V110 of SIPS versus V105?



Bob,

I'll have to refresh my own memory first! I haven't played with version 110 of SIPS in a while. I have to go out of town in just a few minutes, but I'll be back on Monday and will check this out. I'll get back to you sometime next week.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Bob,

I finally updated to 1.50 and I'm having some problems with the presets. If i load an instrument and select the oboe preset for example, then load an other instruments with 
a preset, sometimes the second preset(sec instrument) wont load. I can see the name but the settings stay to default... Sometimes i cant change the preset of the first instrument i loaded.. 

This happens one time out of 4 maybe.. It's strange? :? 

I load my preset in the first slot. And I'm on Pc standalone. Loading the preset in the second slot of one of the instrument seems to fix this...

Any idea?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Fernando,

Sounds very strange indeed! Unfortunately, there is not enough detail in your post for me to try it. Can you make it happen with one of the K2 library instruments? If so, could you reduce the problem to its essence and then give me a detailed step by step procedure to repro it? If it really only happens randomly but with a high frequency, then the shorter the test sequence the better. Be sure to select instruments we will both have and don't leave out any info such as what version of K2 are you using? Please don't leave out any steps (thinking perhaps they are obvious) because that's usually where the problem lies :wink: 

To be continued...

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 6, 2007)

Big Bob @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Hi Fernando,
> 
> Sounds very strange indeed! Unfortunately, there is not enough detail in your post for me to try it. Can you make it happen with one of the K2 library instruments? If so, could you reduce the problem to its essence and then give me a detailed step by step procedure to repro it? If it really only happens randomly but with a high frequency, then the shorter the test sequence the better. Be sure to select instruments we will both have and don't leave out any info such as what version of K2 are you using? Please don't leave out any steps (thinking perhaps they are obvious) because that's usually where the problem lies :wink:
> 
> ...



Damn i forgot to say I'm on K2.2. ..This is so basic. :lol:

I'll try it with the instrument you suggested an come back to you. :wink:


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 6, 2007)

BTW Bob, V1.50 did solve some stuck notes problem that i had.

Also, i tried to get TKT V5 and V6 and SIPS V1.50 to work together using the disabling function but it didn't work. I managed to get TKT 5 and SIPS V10 working though, but since i got stuck note with V10 i guess it's not really an option. The stuck notes had nothing to do with TKT as I'm sure you already know.

I just though I'd let you know since we talked about this earlier. :wink:


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 7, 2007)

Fernando Warez @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> BTW Bob, V1.50 did solve some stuck notes problem that i had.
> 
> Also, i tried to get TKT V5 and V6 and SIPS V1.50 to work together using the disabling function but it didn't work. I managed to get TKT 5 and SIPS V10 working though, but since i got stuck note with V10 i guess it's not really an option. The stuck notes had nothing to do with TKT as I'm sure you already know.
> 
> I just though I'd let you know since we talked about this earlier. :wink:



Hi Fernando,

Curious about the UTKT and SIPS not being able to operate in a mutually exclusive way. When I get some time I'll try it and see if I can determine what the problem might be.

When you cook up a simple repro method for your 'preset' problem, be sure to stipulate how you are loading the scripts (from .nkp or by compiling the source, etc). Also, indicate what if anything might be in the remaining script slots.

To be continued ....

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 7, 2007)

OK, i can now reproduce the problem at will, and I'm relieve for me and for you(mostly) that's it's a very small problem. :wink:

The problem happens with both instr. from the K2 library and instr. I've imported. 

What i do is load a couple of instruments or more all assign to midi ch. 1, all with SIPS, and solo the instrument i want to use. The problem occurs if i try to select a different preset BEFORE i solo the instrument. If i solo it first then it works fine. So as you can see, it's not a big deal at all. All one needs to do is to make sure to solo the instrument first. Problem solved.. as far as I'm concern.  



> Curious about the UTKT and SIPS not being able to operate in a mutually exclusive way. When I get some time I'll try it and see if I can determine what the problem might be.



That's not a big deal as far as I'm concern.



> When you cook up a simple repro method for your 'preset' problem, be sure to stipulate how you are loading the scripts (from .nkp or by compiling the source, etc). Also, indicate what if anything might be in the remaining script slots.



I did not compile anything. I just replaced the nkp file in my costume script folder.


Thanks again for this great little tool Bob. 8)


----------

